# Locking Wrap



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have seen how the locking wrap is done for single foot guides, but admit I haven't actually done them. Are most doing this?


PS - It seems it would make it much harder doing the final straightening of the guides before finish applied.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I donâ€™t


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't and have never had a failure. I have been building for almost 40 years.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I appreciate the replies so far.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

a buddy of mine that builds big shark rods did some testing once on heavy guides wrapped and epoxied onto a broom stick. He tried different threads, A vs D, double wrap, single wrap, etc. every time, the guide broke before the epoxy. He thought that basically, if you could just epoxy a guide in place with no thread, it wouldn't be that much weaker... 

I still suggest wrapping... but i would bet taht any added strength the forhan lock gives you would not be evident until way after the guide exploded.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

I rarely use color preserver but when I do I use a locking wrap on single foot runners because that's where I've had one pull out of the wrap.


When my son was very young he got his rod (I built) under the poling platform in his cast and pulled out two guides just behind the tip. Both were too bent to re-use. No locking wrap was used; I think if it had been the rod might have broken.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MikeK said:


> I rarely use color preserver but when I do I use a locking wrap on single foot runners because that's where I've had one pull out of the wrap.
> 
> When my son was very young he got his rod (I built) under the poling platform in his cast and pulled out two guides just behind the tip. Both were too bent to re-use. No locking wrap was used; I think if it had been the rod might have broken.


You brought up a good point about color preserver, but I don't use CP on guide feet, I want that epoxy to soak through and saturate.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yes!*

Personally I do the three-turn Forhan locking wrap on all single foot Recoil guides for sure, and a few others that are "tall" enough to allow it. Some single foot guides like the Fuji K-series and Torzites sit very low on the blank, but those feet are usually stamped with a indention in the foot to allow the threads to lock the guide in place. The locking wraps only take a bout 30 sec extra time so not a big deal and I think it provides a little bit of extra security. Here's a couple of examples... Sorry about the large images (now you get to see all the imperfections). :cheers:


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Iâ€™ve done locking wraps on occasion when asked. Never had a single foot guide pull out when not done, so I quit doing it.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have done them but almost never. Recoil guides have a goofy foot so I have done it one time on them. Just figured it would be a test vs non locking I did on other builds with recoils.

The only guides I have ever had come loose were coated with CP. Needless to say I hate using CP on guides and I avoid that process now. But, if you use CP on guides it would be a little extra hold power.

Personally I don't like the look of the thread in front of the guide. Plus I have seen repairs done on Ducket rods with micro guides and a locking wrap was used. The guide still pulled loose. Just seems like a waste of time to me


----------



## ParadoxJim (May 28, 2015)

I use eithr 2 or 3 locking wraps all of the time. I started with them about 20 years ago after I had 2 Fuji guides pull out of a customer's rod.I generally do use color preserver, unless I'm building with black thread. No problems aligning the guides, no failures.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been doing The Locking Wrap for about 20 years....I am too old to quit now...:smile:.....


----------

